

Should we switch over to from whatsapp to telegram.org? - dhrp

Telegram app (telegram.org) is apparently is safer and more open than WhatsApp. If we really care about open communication such important infrastructure should really not be a service but more of a protocol. It should never be worth as much as Facebook paid for it.
======
zoowar
Telegram is a centralized service. Also, consider this
[http://www.cryptofails.com/post/70546720222/telegrams-
crypta...](http://www.cryptofails.com/post/70546720222/telegrams-
cryptanalysis-contest)

------
desipenguin
Disclaimer : I'm neither of Whatsapp not Telegram (I resisted being on FB for
longest time, even now - I occasionally visit FB)

I think importance of "Social Networks" is based on the user base. So while
security is important - if you are the only person on such social network,
what does it matter ? You can't "share stuff" cause there aren't enough people
there. So moving to telegram makes sense only when enough of "your
friends/family/relatives" are there.

------
prateekkhare
I have :) [http://wp.me/pqEwh-2x](http://wp.me/pqEwh-2x)

------
dhrp
I'm looking for arguments about whether we should switch over to a platform
that is open.

------
ernst
what I don't understand is that they're both down / offline for the last 30
minutes.

are they hosted on the same platform?

~~~
phantom_oracle
Strangely, they could all be running on AWS, which wouldn't surprise me...

------
ShaneCurran
Heml.is looks promising - if it ever launches

------
dylanhassinger
works for me so far

